# inland muskie



## white shark (Aug 2, 2009)

Does anyone know of any inland lakes with good muskie populations?


----------



## gregush (Jun 19, 2011)

I've heard that Murray Lk. near Grand Rapids (Ada area), is excellent. Dean Lk. is GR is also pretty good right now.


----------



## white shark (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm not sure but somebody had told me about a lake near brighton? 
Or how about wixom lake near Gladwin?


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

white shark said:


> I'm not sure but somebody had told me about a lake near brighton?
> Or how about wixom lake near Gladwin?


Woodland Lk near Brighton had Tiger Muskie stocked yearsssssss a go. Their so old by now their teeth have fallen out.


----------



## MuskyDan (Dec 27, 2001)

gregush said:


> I've heard that Murray Lk. near Grand Rapids (Ada area), is excellent. Dean Lk. is GR is also pretty good right now.


Dean Lk?? Haven't heard of that one. Look at Murray for sure!!


----------



## Bomba (Jul 26, 2005)

Jimbos said:


> Woodland Lk near Brighton had Tiger Muskie stocked yearsssssss a go. Their so old by now their teeth have fallen out.


They have no teeth now because they don't live that long. and they are all dead. DNR hasn't planted Tigers in years.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Bomba said:


> They have no teeth now because they don't live that long. and they are all dead. DNR hasn't planted Tigers in years.


Really? Gee, thanks for clarifying.


----------



## chewy (Mar 27, 2006)

Sanford lake. I never heard anything on wixom lake but I have Sanford. Sanford lake is the next reservoir down from wixom


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

If your willing to travel, Skegemog in TC can be productive..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## IN-HEAVY (Feb 10, 2011)

Lake Margrethe in Crawford County (Grayling) throws 50+ in musky every year and there is a very good population of them in the lake we've caught 2 and lost one trolling for eyes this yr


----------



## Bomba (Jul 26, 2005)

IN-HEAVY said:


> Lake Margrethe in Crawford County (Grayling) throws 50+ in musky every year and there is a very good population of them in the lake we've caught 2 and lost one trolling for eyes this yr


 
50" plus every year? Got pics?


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

lake hudson is managed for skis, belleville lake has a fishable population...many lakes here in the upper have populations of them


----------



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

Some of the others here have already mentioned Murray Lake in Kent co.

I'm not a muskie fisherman, but while fishing for bass on that lake I have physically seen muskies on a few occasions.


----------



## white shark (Aug 2, 2009)

I've fished margrethe for eyes. I did'nt realize they had musky . Does anyone target them there? 

I heard they're pretty hard to get in belleville.


----------



## Dialtone (Jun 14, 2006)

Lake Ovid at Sleepy Hollow State Park has them.


----------



## Sparky1 (Dec 29, 2010)

Thornapple Lake in Barry County is well known for musky. Surprised Thornapple hasn't been mentioned.


----------



## deadboi77 (Jul 26, 2007)

Budd(Clare)
*Secord(Gladwin),Ross(Gladwin),Wixom(Gladwin/Midland),Sanford,(Midland)*are all connected by some sort of river/stream*


----------



## fishblood (Dec 11, 2010)

shametamer said:


> lake hudson is managed for skis, belleville lake has a fishable population...many lakes here in the upper have populations of them


 When is the last time you've heard of a muskie being caught from Belleville? 2005 was the last one that I've heard of. Don't think that I'd agree to it being a fishable population.....


----------



## bassmaster2000 (Jul 2, 2004)

How many people actually put the time in to musky fish belleville? I think that there could be a decent population in there, I personally have never seen or heard anyone musky fish it. One time years ago my friend and I were messing around on shore at the boat launch with our rods and he was casting a big rattling rapala. As it got close to shore there was a big musky following it, easily over 40 inches.


----------



## fishblood (Dec 11, 2010)

I have not put in serious time there, but I have fished it a little bit for Muskie. The reason I have not is because I've fished Belleville probably 30-40 times a year the last five years or so. I live close and mostly fish it for smallies and walleye. I am a Muskie fisherman but love to fish for anything. If I would have at least sniffed a muskie there the last five years, I'd be all over that lake for Muskies! Like I said, the last known Muskie that I know of being caught there was 2005. Not saying that there aren't anymore of them in there. There probably is, and big ones at that! But with Lsc, Detroit river, Ovid, and Hudson in the "area", I won't spend much time on Belleville chasing Muskie.

The last stocking at Belleville was 2003 I believe. They do not reproduce in the lake. Many of the fish were lost over the dam and went into the river. Matter of fact, that is where I caught my first muskie over 15 years ago. A tiger muskie. I also caught 3 other muskies in the river after that. The reason they quit stocking Belleville was because of losing the fish over the dam. They were stocking northern strain muskies which are not native to the area. They were getting into the river and "mingling" with the native GLS muskies. They did not want this happening and ceased to stock Belleville. Hopefully, with the stocking program being switched to the native GLS muskie, one day Belleville will be stocked again. Actually, I'd like to see the whole Huron river system stocked. BEFORE I die, Lol.

I hope I was as accurate as possible with my "stats" and knowledge. If not, hopefully Duke will see this and set the record straight!

So, fish your heart out on Belleville for Muskies! Catch one and let us know about it. Then maybe I'll spend lots of time out there chasing the addiction!


----------



## burbotman (Feb 20, 2001)

white shark said:


> I heard they're pretty hard to get in belleville.


I caught a 26 incher there several years ago fishing for crappie in the spring. There are muskies in there. The one I caught was a Northern Musky


----------



## fishblood (Dec 11, 2010)

Right. Northern Muskies are what they stocked. 26 inches? Can you remember what year? That is a relatively young Muskie. I'm just curious. That had to be around 05-06.


----------



## bassmaster2000 (Jul 2, 2004)

So, fish your heart out on Belleville for Muskies! Catch one and let us know about it. Then maybe I'll spend lots of time out there chasing the addiction!......

I seriously doubt I would ever really try for musky in that lake, I do bass fish it tho and it is nice for how close it is. For musky you really cannot beat the Detroit River and LSC, especially in your downriver or an eastsider.


----------



## fishblood (Dec 11, 2010)

bassmaster2000 said:


> So, fish your heart out on Belleville for Muskies! Catch one and let us know about it. Then maybe I'll spend lots of time out there chasing the addiction!......
> 
> I seriously doubt I would ever really try for musky in that lake, I do bass fish it tho and it is nice for how close it is. For musky you really cannot beat the Detroit River and LSC, especially in your downriver or an eastsider.


 Pretty much what I said too.....but, I live so close to Belleville that I can almost spit in it. So, if it was wothwhile, I'd gladly fish Belleville if I thought there was a fishable population in there.


----------



## michael witherell (Feb 28, 2009)

i hooked one last summer on black lake about 40 in


----------



## wallhd (Nov 14, 2010)

The last I knew Dean Lake was car top boat only access. Around here try Thornapple, Murray or Campau Lake


----------

